# Verzeichnisse umbenennen - Permission denied als root



## suther (12. Feb. 2014)

Wenn ich z.B. das /web-Verzeichnis eines Users umbenennen möchte, weil ich ein Backup des gleichen Verzeichnisses einspielen möchte, bekomme ich immer die Meldung:


```
mv: cannot move `web' to `web_old': Permission denied
```
Warum kann ich als Root dieses Verzeichnis nicht bearbeiten?


----------



## ramsys (12. Feb. 2014)

Zitat von suther:


> Warum kann ich als Root dieses Verzeichnis nicht bearbeiten?


Dieses Verzeichnis ist geschützt (immutable bit).

Zum deaktivieren:


```
chattr -i /var/www/example.com
```
Wieder aktivieren:


```
chattr +i /var/www/example.com
```


----------



## ramsys (12. Feb. 2014)

Unter System -> Serverkonfiguration -> Web kannst Du dieses Verhalten global (de)aktivieren: "Webverzeichnis unveränderlich machen (erweiterte Attribute)".


----------



## suther (12. Feb. 2014)

Super, danke für die Info und den Tipp.


----------



## ramsys (12. Feb. 2014)

Zitat von suther:


> Super, danke für die Info und den Tipp.


Gern geschehen


----------

